# Ockta/Lucanus Jigs



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

Anyone given those fancy alien looking jigs a go from the yak yet? They look deadly - though I bought a Gillies Ockta today and the hooks were quite blunt! I am confident that the snapper would love them though they'll have to get in line behind the HBs ;-)


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey seasquarie I have one of the River2Sea type have only used it twice with no results, but that doesn't mean they don't work. I just drop them to the bottom when on the drift.


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

got one from otto's today..pink n white..I'm told that lotsa flowerpots through to snapper love them...will try the jig at longy


----------



## locky24 (May 24, 2008)

Those jigs look pretty dam good. Have only seen the heavy ones as yet ( 120 grm + ).
Can't wait to get my hands on some ( 20 - 40 grm ) & tie one on. 

Locky.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Bought a couple today from Kmart during their 25% tackle sale. Paid $7.50 for the 60gm and $8.50 for the 80gm.

Look the goods just have to give them a try now!

Marty


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I got some Lucanus a coupla weeks ago too after Lofty from Complete Angler in Ringwood convinced me. Very good for an idle drift apparently.

Gawaine from Think Big Charters has put fish on the deck with them. Lofty says dressing them with a small bit of squid is the go.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Try drop shotting for an idle drift - trust me a very effective way of fishing - especially if the bottoms not too snaggy and the depth doesnt vary too much....... happy to discuss in a bit more detail.... but easy to find online.....


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

i will try some scent additives too


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I've got a Bay rubber- not too impressed so far. They're thinly dressed and the skirt is held on by a twisty plastic coated wire! No fish on it yet either.


----------



## Kez (Nov 5, 2008)

I bought a couple when I was in Japan earlier this year. They are called SALTY RUBBER :lol: LOL wonder what other flavours they come in bwahahahaha!

The shop clerk said theyre very good for Goldent Trevally's and Snapper.

Still havent tried them out (maybe this weekend)


----------



## Greywolf (Jun 24, 2008)

looks like another good lure for catching fisherman.


----------



## Deepsouth (Feb 17, 2008)

I bought daiwas version of one and its an absolute cracker! 
Caught a silver trevally, tons of wrasse and a aussie salmon with it.
They need some action when using them a quick jig pause jig worked wonders for me. There are pictures on the back of the daiwa ones showing how to use them, my only beef is the lack of strength in the assist style hook attachments, and the skirts are not very tough when a toothy critter is on, but their are replacements.
I reckon they'd be great for snapper, flathead and anything else that likes squid, perhaps a new lure for Jewies? :twisted:


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

I dropped a thumping great red on a very quiet day in WP yesterday on a 2oz Lucanus. This was both disappointing and encouraging.

They are - to my fragile, eggshell mind - a very good way of fishing deep water in strong currents. Here is a link to an informative vid that explains why.






There is a part one on Youtube too, but the second one is better I reckon.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

More stuff -

http://www.lucanusjig.com/

I'm a believer!!!! Saving up for the outfit too....


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

A frigging informative piece Varp. I dragged one around off Mornington a couple of weeks ago for no joy. But then I didn't get a fish on softies either so judgement is reserved as yet. I reckon you'll be using the total proceeds from darling's Hobie Adventure to fund that jigging outfit though - they look feindishly expensive! Oo roo.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Just got off the dog and bone seasquarie and Lofty from the Complete Angler can do me a deal on the Calcutta TE 400 LJV reel and the TSC 80 XL rod for a measly $900.

Naturally I said yeah ...go for it and while you wrap it up I'll pop down to the hardware, buy a machete and chop the jatz crackers right off now!!!

We are currently exploring cheaper options. :lol: :lol: :lol:

The thing is with this Lucanus thang is you can effectively fish deep currenty water without all the crap that goes with anchoring (hate it), sending down 8/12 oz of friggin lead, trying to get berley down there and thinking this is just plain awful I want to go home now.

You can cover a lot of water till you find a school of fish which is much more preferable to the former. Specially in a yak. Specially in a Hobie too where you can maintain perfect control of your drift. Hauling in a snagged anchor sideways as the pressure waves mount is just plain wrong. Best avoided. Dunno if they would suit the shallower snappy waters of PPB though. You are drifting over the top of them with the jig hanging straight down so the clearer, shallower waters might not work as well. I can see it being effective out on the big blue wobbly of Bass Strait too.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Varpy

Dont get sucked into buying the whole crapola mate - you could even fish bucktail jigs that are sweetened............ or just a ball sinker and some skirts down to a hook with some squid... have a look at my rig on the tackle post fast current rig.. Ive caught the snaps on it just drifting... try dopshotting too with a big weight.... so a paternoster with a plastic...... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Above is the fast current rig.. the xmas tree slides down to the hook and cracks on the beads..... the natural rocking of the yak will impart action !!!


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

2 trips to longy...no results yet..even with ecogear scent...or with squidgee scent...or squid strip...still trying...


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

yeah..nahh...but...

Woppie... if I get the whole Lucanus experience for yes, an admittably huge chunk a cash, I get to feel like a proud lantern jawed snapper warrior. If I cobble together your worthy, but dinky little getup I'll feel like a little ballerina that's got no legs....

....can ya see where I'm going here Woppie.... ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-) ;-)

8)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Rig up the phone I reckon Dick. Coupla 9/0s & you'll be getting bill-fish monthly ;-) .


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Get lost Gatesy you Carp fugga !!!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

feel a bit sick after that pic Woppie....much prefer a firm young whiting!!

Complete Angler has run out of Lucanus and won't have any for two weeks. Spewing cos I've just got the one and will snag it on the weekend sure as eggs. They are a hot item it seems for the cashed up hip gun fisho. Wonder if some of that shine will reach us gullible derelicts?

:?


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thats Gatesy in prague !!!! Thats carplove - Ive got a MANGINA !!!!!!


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Slimey fishyness dobraday - eh !!!!

Un pivo proseem un poisson sur la michael......


----------



## johnny (Aug 12, 2007)

precrasna "picture"


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

well, they work them octa/lucanus/salty rubber:





































and just to show the home-mades work too










(all pics taken from Arno Bay Charters site http://s275.photobucket.com/albums/jj29 ... h/?start=0 no affiliation, just like to perve on snapper porn every now and then lol 8) )


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

getting down and dirty with the porn here alrighty.... Got half a mongrel over those Arno Bay reds Aaron.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

sorry Varpy, i was in 2 minds as to whether i should post any proof photos. these were all taken after our snapper ban lifted 2 weeks ago, Paul Worsteling was on one of the trips, Arno Bay charters will be on IFISH this weekend. looks like your tackle store may get busy ;-) the tarted up jig heads do well too, like bucktails and similar home-mades. woppies looks good, i might try it out..

im heading over there over my xmas break to catch snapper and christen the new combo (cant wait to put a bend in it) :twisted: :twisted: looking at a dusk trip, reasonable price...


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

yeah must admit homemades are a good option. Shouldn't be too hard to duplicate the Lucanus with a lump of lead, some paint, frou frou and a couple of stingers.

Good luck at Arno Bay. It's been on my wish list for yonks. Keen to hear how you go.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

just spent 10 mins in my leather book bound workshop that smells of mahogany and with a 2 oz barrel sinker and other stuff made this -


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

absolute pearler mate 8) 8) snapper aint THAT fussy, elton johns squidly cousin looks the goods!! :lol: :lol: cheapest lucanus on the planet (im going to copy the design btw...)


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

You're right Aaron - snapper aint that particular, but if it doesnt look expensive it doesn't feel right - I'm a total wanker in this regard :lol: :lol: :lol:

Did just do a few finishing touches. Got a wee squirt of Liquid Nails up the occys skirt so it holds up at an oblique angle. Better to avoid line twist and give it more of a Lucanusy presentation. Bit keen on giving it a go now..


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

the only concern i have with these are the small hooks....will they be able to get enough purchase to hold a big fish?

anyway will be giving them a good shot this w/e at cape hillsborough camping a couple of nights so will be spending many hours on the water


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

im the same :lol: :lol: im like a barracuda, or a raven. if its shiny, i have to have it hahahahahaha
ill definitely be putting bigger hooks on mine than the lucanus's have. probly a 3/0, maybe a circle. that way the drift should let them hook themselves...

likky nails is an underrated lure production aid, love making stuff myself. ive got a few litres of liquid vinyl plastisol and some colours and glitter, so my xmas break plans are to cook up some hand poured custom soft plastics. some big shads and some bigger flickbaits, for snapper and kings (hopefully). fish-candy!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

what about removing the chatter from a chatter bait, they are smaller but very similar.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

well I dropped a good one and I'm blaming the small hooks too Astro.

Others fishing WP have made similar comments, but on the video - can't remember whether it is in the first or second - they are adamant about the value in keeping the small hooks. Stuffs up the action !?!? ....odd, but I'll go with it for a bit.

They had one advantage for me this week though. I got snagged a couple of times on a 40lb leader and 10lb Fireline and managed to just straighten the hook on a dead pull and so avoided a bustoff. Fixed it with pliers and a touch up with a stone and I was off again.

On another note I've just added a red cotton indicator at 20 metres on my line. Helps to know just where the terminal end is.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

keza said:


> what about removing the chatter from a chatter bait, they are smaller but very similar.


a chatterbait is just a blade added to a normal jig, the commercial ones use skirts that can be sourced here:

http://www.upnorthoutdoors.com/stamina/

disclaimer: i hold no responsibility for the $$$ you maybe enticed to spend here..i will need another order soon...also check out the sp's


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Astro said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > what about removing the chatter from a chatter bait, they are smaller but very similar.
> ...


yeh, i know, i have a few of the chatterbaits and they didn't really work for me so i was wondering if i could just remove the blade and call them a Lucanas to stop myself spending more money.

i refuse to click on that link. :twisted:


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

varp said:


> just spent 10 mins in my leather book bound workshop that smells of mahogany and with a 2 oz barrel sinker and other stuff made this -


What a sexy MOFO !!!!!


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

why thank you Woppie...high praise indeed!!!

  

Never heard of a chatterbait till now. Bit good, bit not I reckon Keza. The Lucanus start at 2 oz and are designed to drop and hold position nicely. The extra weight is important.


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

farck....just hit that Stamina link...big trouble now....baubles, beads, skirts...frou frou heaven and it's all soooo Christmassy!!!

:lol:


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

varp said:


> Others fishing WP have made similar comments, but on the video - can't remember whether it is in the first or second - they are adamant about the value in keeping the small hooks. Stuffs up the action !?!? ....odd, but I'll go with it for a bit.
> 
> .


video 1 mentions the better hookup rate with the smaller hooks on the lucanus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OcdvHm-F ... re=related


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i did drive slowly past a tackle shop yesterday and one through it self in the car.


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

varp said:


> farck....just hit that Stamina link...big trouble now....baubles, beads, skirts...frou frou heaven and it's all soooo Christmassy!!!
> 
> :lol:


yer, i found that link quite some time ago, and have had trouble staying away since. curse the rain and wind, it means i spend more time thinking about fishing (and bling) than actually managing to fish. we have had 1/2 and inch today (the most in a looooong time) so looks like this weekend is out too...

oh well, its better than crime i guess... :lol: :lol:


----------



## wapstar (Jan 4, 2008)

water_baby said:


> ive got a few litres of liquid vinyl plastisol and some colours and glitter, so my xmas break plans are to cook up some hand poured custom soft plastics. some big shads and some bigger flickbaits, for snapper and kings (hopefully). fish-candy!!


Got the packaging done for you ronny


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

i knew i kept you around for a reason mate :lol: :lol: :lol: thats nice work. must be flat out today eh?? ;-) ;-)

ill let you know when i get them going. then we can crank them up at wallaroo... :twisted:


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

when you headed there Aaron?


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

That Stamina is trouble alrighty. Already getting a rain of blows about the head and shoulders just looking at it!!!

Heres a link to that Arno Bay carnage that Aaron posted about - should warn that it contains extreme XXX rated snapper porn...

http://www.fishnet.com.au/forums/viewto ... tart=0&f=3

A quote from the thread is below -



> We gave the new Lucanus jigs from Shimano a go & i'm happy to give them the big Tick of approval, they are easy to use & theres no rebaiting/rerigging just straight back to the bottom.
> hook ups are always in lip area, don't worry about those small hooks they work well


Might be time to buy shares in Shimano....got a feeling these bugs are gonna be huge. Mind you the fish in that link were smashing invisible chickens!!! :lol:

...and...in the States they're calling this style of fishing Beetle Bugging.


----------



## seasquarie (Sep 25, 2008)

Well Varperoony and other Lucanus lotharios, it looks like the challenge is on for the first yakker to bag a snap on a lucanus or tight-arsed derivative. Just need a break in this friggin weather to start dangling a couple. Those blokes in SA look like they had the fish climbing all over their rigs - reckon a well presented spinnerbait could have been in with a chance! :shock: Hmmmm....CHALLENGE! That would be a unique capture now.


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

yaker said:


> Astro said:
> 
> 
> > the only concern i have with these are the small hooks....will they be able to get enough purchase to hold a big fish?
> ...


i hope they do work....will make fishing the deep water around the islands so easy.....just drop and your away.....


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Perfeck for deep currentyness Astro. Been trying to figure out a way to best fish Western Port in a yak for snaps and I'm putting my money on this.



> Well Varperoony and other Lucanus lotharios, it looks like the challenge is on for the first yakker to bag a snap on a lucanus or tight-arsed derivative. Just need a break in this friggin weather to start dangling a couple.


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Worse stretch of weather ever for the weekend snapper chaser!!! Might sneak out tomorrow afternoon around Rhyll, but it's doing my head in sitting around scratching and typing...


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

are there such things as replacement skirt for the ockta's....i know the lucanus have them...but i got a couple of ocktas from the last kmart sale and can't find replacement skirts anywhere from them

sorry to hear varp...i'll be out tomorrow and monday

oops...found them...http://www.jmgillies.com.au/index_Page1614.htm


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

More reports and I'm getting a bit of a woody

:? :? :?

:twisted: :twisted: :twisted:



> We've had some huge success with the lures over the past few weeks
> In some cases when not getting fish on bait & SP's we have been able to flick the on switch with these jigs, then the bait & SP's come on. Also the glow eyes & skirts are attracting fish after dark, with quite a few captures in the low light hours & after sundown, just charge them up a camera flash or light. simple to use & have a great hook up %
> cheers
> BigAsh


From Fishnet and the pics are well worth the jump -

http://www.fishnet.com.au/forums/viewto ... =87582&f=3


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

after using one in shallow water at cape hillsborough, i hooked into a big fish...had it on for a while...i set a fairly heavy drag due to closeness of rocks etc...and pulled the hooks....

planning another whitsundays trip in the next week or so and hope to score a coral trout using one


----------



## varp (Sep 12, 2005)

Promising result.....Keen to hear how it goes Astro.

I've got the full on pre Xmas catastrophe going on here PLUS totally crap weather so I can only lay in bed of a night twitching.....twitching...

:?


----------

